# Work bench



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys I found this by accident while on YouTube . To technical and time consuming for someone like me to build but I like some of its design features 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pfm6URciYc


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Way to go Rick. I want to see pictures...

Oh, Like me you do not have the time and SPACE to put something like that.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Mmm Comfy ( Homer J. Simpson)


Rog


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Gee whizz- way over the top for nearly everyone . Does have some nice features tho.
Dennis


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Gorgeous piece of overkill, but especially nice for doing hand work.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Over the years I've often considered building a 'custom' work bench of one style or another. There are many great bench designs available. Then I go down into the shop, look at all of the drill holes, stains, glue marks, cuts, dings, dents, chips and boogers of all sorts that go along with woodworking that currently make up the "character" of my bench and just say...

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :no:


but those Benchcrafted vises are extremely cool


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Really neat. Wonder when HF will have one for sale


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"... Wonder when HF will have one for sale?
More Lee Valley's style (read 'price point').


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Over the years I've often considered building a 'custom' work bench of one style or another. There are many great bench designs available. Then I go down into the shop, look at all of the drill holes, stains, glue marks, cuts, dings, dents, chips and boogers of all sorts that go along with woodworking that currently make up the "character" of my bench and just say...
> 
> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :no:
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly, that is more a piece of fine furniture. I wouldn't want to mess it up,wouldn't do any work ,only admire the work bench.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> My thoughts exactly, that is more a piece of fine furniture. I wouldn't want to mess it up,wouldn't do any work ,only admire the work bench.
> 
> Herb


same here - too nice for me......


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> My thoughts exactly, that is more a piece of fine furniture. I wouldn't want to mess it up,wouldn't do any work ,only admire the work bench.
> 
> Herb


That's a good point Herb , it's just to dam pretty to use


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

But that vice mechanism is to die for! 
I'd just stand there spinning it in...and spinning it out...and spinning it in.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> But that vice mechanism is to die for!
> I'd just stand there spinning it in...and spinning it out...and spinning it in.


LMAO , as I was thinking the same thing . It does look contagious !


----------



## houdini28 (Dec 10, 2011)

My workbench is the tail gate of my Dodge Ram. My assembly table is my table saw. I am not sure what I would do if I had an actual work bench.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

houdini28 said:


> My workbench is the tail gate of my Dodge Ram. My assembly table is my table saw. I am not sure what I would do if I had an actual work bench.


You would still use the tailgate and the table saw, never have enough room. I wish I had a couple of more work benches.LOL


Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Over the years I've often considered building a 'custom' work bench of one style or another. There are many great bench designs available. Then I go down into the shop, look at all of the drill holes, stains, glue marks, cuts, dings, dents, chips and boogers of all sorts that go along with woodworking that currently make up the "character" of my bench and just say...
> 
> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :no:
> 
> ...


So Bill, are you saying you won't sleep on your bench? 

That was my exact thought - too nice and purty. Around these parts, we beat on things, and don't worry about dulling the blade on the Harbor Freight hand plane! :lol:

And that vise wouldn't spin in and out so easily if it was full of sawdust and chips. 

Just funnin' with y'all. I have never used one of those benches so I don't know what I am missing. I guess if you work in your Dockers with one little board at a time, then it is for you! Just not my way of doing things.

My workbench is a multifunctional bench and gets used every single day in some manner. And yes, my vise needs a good cleaning! 

Well, it ain't pretty but it is solid and heavy. I may need to drill a few more holes.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Holes are the beauty of it all. They sere a purpose.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I really like the free spin ability of the 2 vises, but I'm still hooked on the old style tail vise, the wagon vise loses the end section as a clamping source.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> So Bill, are you saying you won't sleep on your bench?


Sleep on it hell, I won't let the grandkids "sit" on it *L* My bench top is little more than a 3/4" sheet of oak ply. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to have one of the high end benches and I could easily build one BUT........I just got a problem with spending that kind of time and money on something that I KNOW I'm going to beat the snot out of. Now if someone were to just give me one...well... At least I have a half sheet of ply I put down when working on motors..*LOL*.. 

If I were not looking for a new bandsaw I would at least replace the top and add a couple of vises. A tail vise is high on my wish list.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dumpster dove mine...
took a long day to build but it's a work table....
it's mission is take abuse ....


----------



## inoshent (Jan 8, 2015)

Same question i wanna ask :S


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I had to stop watching the video... too much danger of the drooling short-circuiting my keyboard.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

As nice as that bench is, I wouldn't trade it for the one I built. Veritas twin screw end vise, a few Veritas Wonder Dogs for odd shaped things and 4 Veritas Bench dogs. There are some pictures on the first page of my uploads.


----------

